# the 2010 Clown pole thread!



## drjeff (Dec 18, 2009)

The fixing a pole thread got me thinking that the yearly clown pole debate hasn't started yet 

I'm rocking a pair of 54" poles, thinking about getting a pair of cross country skating poles so I can step up to about a 65" pole and have all you bumpers and your 15" poles looking at me with "pole envy" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Should we start the bets on who will be the first person to cut an inch or 2 off this weekend after their 1st session or 2 of Sundown bumps???


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> The fixing a pole thread got me thinking that the yearly clown pole debate hasn't started yet
> 
> I'm rocking a pair of 54" poles, thinking about getting a pair of cross country skating poles so I can step up to about a 65" pole and have all you bumpers and you're 15" poles looking at me with "pole envy" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Should we start the bets on who will be the first person to cut an inch or 2 off this weekend after their 1st session or 2 of Sundown bumps???


 
I have some 27" poles that also make great back scratchers!!


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

I forget where I am in length. 44" I think.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm 5-8, 46" poles. I do have a pair of 44" that I can't get use to.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 18, 2009)

44" here, though I'm planning on picking up a pair of 48"ers for Sundown. Force me to plant further down the backside of the bump.

No pole envy here. I'm always proud to have the shortest poles in a gondola when I'm solo.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 18, 2009)

6' and my everyday pole is 48"  My race pole is 50" to give a bit longer push out of the gate.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> The fixing a pole thread got me thinking that the yearly clown pole debate hasn't started yet
> 
> I'm rocking a pair of 54" poles, thinking about getting a pair of cross country skating poles so I can step up to about a 65" pole and have all you bumpers and your 15" poles looking at me with "pole envy" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Should we start the bets on who will be the first person to cut an inch or 2 off this weekend after their 1st session or 2 of Sundown bumps???



At this point I think most folks have things dialed in.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't remember the length of my current pole, but I have no intention of changing the length soon.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2009)

i want to gather all the sundown haters and see who can really walk the walk.  no ski off, just want to see what's behind all the bravado.  We know andy is a complete train wreck on skis and i have a pretty good suspicion about alot of the others.....


----------



## powbmps (Dec 18, 2009)

:-?

Tired of short poles that don't get your tops high enough? Scared of mounting your heavy tops on long poles? 

Never fear, Odyssey is here with our new Crank Extension Pole. 

Minimum height adjustment is 43.25" 
Max height adjustment is 53.75"


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> i want to gather all the sundown haters and see who can really walk the walk.  no ski off, just want to see what's behind all the bravado.  We know andy is a complete train wreck on skis and i have a pretty good suspicion about alot of the others.....



Tell us how you really feel... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2009)

Greg said:


> Tell us how you really feel... :lol:



remember what i said on the lift ride?  about going home, having some brews and well......


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2009)

2knees said:


> remember what i said on the lift ride?  about going home, having some brews and well......



Thanks for not letting me down. 

You were killing it today. Impressive how you can jump in and hit sabertooth moguls like that right out of the gate. Must be the clown poles...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2009)

actually this thread does serve one purpose, i need new poles.  i was missing plants cause one is bent sharply near the end.  nothing throws you off more then having your plant miss its intended spot cause its bent.

enter someone to tell me how its a touch not a plant in.............


----------



## powbmps (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a gentle caress, not a forceful pounding.

This aint prison boy.  



2knees said:


> actually this thread does serve one purpose, i need new poles.  i was missing plants cause one is bent sharply near the end.  nothing throws you off more then having your plant miss its intended spot cause its bent.
> 
> enter someone to tell me how its a touch not a plant in.............


----------



## 2knees (Dec 18, 2009)

powbmps said:


> It's a gentle caress, not a forceful pounding.
> 
> This aint prison boy.



you scare me chris......

I was wearing the black jacket today but not the umass marching band pants.  not worthy yet.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 18, 2009)

Once more I ask you to refrain from using real names on the message board... 

Thank you,

Chris



2knees said:


> you scare me chris......
> 
> I was wearing the black jacket today but not the umass marching band pants.  not worthy yet.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 18, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^


ahahahahaha nice f%$#$ckin avatar. Sweetness, why didn't I think of that!!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 19, 2009)

2knees said:


> i want to gather all the sundown haters and see who can really walk the walk.  no ski off, just want to see what's behind all the bravado.  We know andy is a complete train wreck on skis and i have a pretty good suspicion about alot of the others.....



I fully admit I suck in the bumps.  I am not a Sundown hater, but I have only been there once, and it was a real bad experience for me.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 19, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I fully admit I suck in the bumps.  I am not a Sundown hater, but I have only been there once, and it was a real bad experience for me.



nah man, you're cool as shit.  you seem to get it, that skiing is skiing.

besides, my whole post was more of a joke from our opening day sundown trip.  we were laughing at the fact that so many people seem to complain about sundown yet they go ahead and start threads either about it or referencing it.

kinda hypocritical and counter productive but hey, whatever keeps them entertained.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a set of 44DD also


----------



## JimG. (Dec 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> actually this thread does serve one purpose, i need new poles.  i was missing plants cause one is bent sharply near the end.  nothing throws you off more then having your plant miss its intended spot cause its bent.
> 
> enter someone to tell me how its a touch not a plant in.............



I resemble that remark!

However, the clown poles guarantee a touch and not a plant.


----------

